# john deere 550ge



## bogger01 (Oct 24, 2013)

hey guys,i have a john deere 550ge that I can't get to fire.it has the electric starter.it has been sitting for a while and the carb is probably gummed.there is a white wire that comes out of the ignition switch that seeme like it goes to no where.it runs from the switch to the carburetor side of the motor.it has a terminal en but can't figure where it hooks.i can't get the motor to fire at all even with carburetor cleaner.i am getting spark from the plug.any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Check the oil level to make sure that its not causing the no start issue also clean the carb and try a new plug just because you have spark doesn't mean that its a good enough spark for it to run. While you have the plug out check the compression it's also possible that's valve is stuck and not letting it build any compression there for it won't run. Let us know if you have any further questions fell free to ask and also let us know what fixed it


----------



## bogger01 (Oct 24, 2013)

got it cranked by disconnecting the white wire from the bottom of the main switch.it runs fine and the only way I can get it to turn off is to hook the white wire back up.i just can't figure where the other end of the wife hooks up


----------

